# So cute!! had to get it, Rat safe :D



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Me and mom were in Michales today and i saw this little cabinet for a buck and had to get it for my little ones to chew and play with. I also baught some wood and want to try and make some little homes myself . I have dreams on a 3 story but that could be pushing it. I'll post pics once i've made a few and see how things go.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is precious! i am sooo going to have to build something like that (hubby works at a place that makes partical board)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I know!!! they had little log cabin houses too!! how ever the holes we're much to small for my ratties.... maybe a mouse... but not a rat lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a new baby that would fit in mouse sized things LoL but not for long they grow sooo quik!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i know!! i also saw little mini chaire but $18.00 for a little chair isn't what i call saving money... lol i"m kinda cheap lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i am all about saving money i have 7 rats, 3 cats, 3 fish, and 2 kids my money is always spent before we get it LoL i spoil the crap out of all my kids (yes i call my animals my kids)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I know what u mean lol, I put their little toy in with some hidden treats and it's so cute!!! i wanted to take a movie but i have a crappy web cam .


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL i use my camera phone for all my pictures right now LoL


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

oooo theres an idea!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've placed a little name tag over their new home , all material i used were non toxic so i'm thinking of giving the home to them tomorrow. My next prject is the double story home


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

For anyone who is/has been keeping up with this post. I have started the double story and i'm working on Support beams at the moment. I'll be adding the second story tonight if I'm lucky . It's a little over 3' tall, about 5inchs width and will be another 3 inches taller. It's depth is also around 5inches. I will post a pic when i'm done .


----------

